# Help super cloudy green water



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Have you kept the lights on longer than normal or is it getting any sunlight from a window?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 5, 2015)

hiimkari29 said:


> Have you kept the lights on longer than normal or is it getting any sunlight from a window?


No I've kept it on the same 9 hour cycle its been on for over a month and it doesn't really get any sunlight at all only thing ive done different is add one new fish and I'm overdue on a water change by two days

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

I've had this happen once before. It was an algae bloom from keeping the lights on too long. Back in the day I used a product called P Clear but I don't know if it's around anymore. Basically it just helps out the particles of algae clump together so the filter can actually catch it. I just googled some products and found Accu-clear by API and Pro Clear by Kent Marine. I would cut back on the lights a little too, since it's just feeding the bloom so to speak.


----------



## Dc5 (Jul 6, 2015)

Probably best to use a UV Sterilizer and water change.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

That's the problem.. you haven't changed ANYTHING in a while, lol. What is your WC schedule? Feeding schedule etc?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 5, 2015)

Dc5 said:


> Probably best to use a UV Sterilizer and water change.


I can't afford to buy a uv sterilizer right now and how often should i do the water changes?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



HDBenson said:


> That's the problem.. you haven't changed ANYTHING in a while, lol. What is your WC schedule? Feeding schedule etc?


I try do 50% water changes fridays but usually end up doing them mondays like i did today (which has not helped at all)

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

How long has the tank been set up and how often are you doing WC?


----------



## g4search (Aug 10, 2014)

ShadeSlayer said:


> I can't afford to buy a uv sterilizer right now and how often should i do the water changes?/=QUOTE]
> 
> A UV sterilizer is by far your best option. In 4-5 days you water will be clear and extra water changes will not be necessary. You can buy a UV sterilizer on Amazon or other places for ~ $40.-
> 
> Anyway, it would save you a lot of headaches.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Yea I would get the uv if at all possible. It truly does work wonders! But if you can't afford to get one I would suggest taming your light schedule down to around 7hours and then do a 60% water change or what ever u can do and then do a black out for 3 days. Make sure if u do opt to do what I suggest that u add an airstone into the tank. After doing this on the Third day after you turn lights back on do another %50 water change and then just keep to 7 hour light schedule until you see nothing popping up the. You can slowly ramp back up to like 8 or so. Just my opinion I'm sure other people will have something else to say though.








Here is just a pic of my tank when it did this. All I did was add a uv sterilizer and do a couple 50% water changes and ever sense I have not had a swingle problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Totally black out the tank, using a double layer of black garbage bags, so no light at all can get into the tank. Keep it this way, with no peeking, for 3 days. When I last did this it worked perfectly for me. The plants can easily survive the blackout and the fish couldn't care less.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 5, 2015)

treyLcham said:


> Yea I would get the uv if at all possible. It truly does work wonders! But if you can't afford to get one I would suggest taming your light schedule down to around 7hours and then do a 60% water change or what ever u can do and then do a black out for 3 days. Make sure if u do opt to do what I suggest that u add an airstone into the tank. After doing this on the Third day after you turn lights back on do another %50 water change and then just keep to 7 hour light schedule until you see nothing popping up the. You can slowly ramp back up to like 8 or so. Just my opinion I'm sure other people will have something else to say though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So i found out that apparently my mom accidentally pushed several of the pins down on the timer causing the lights to come on about four hours earlier than usual but i didn't know cause im never up that early and it was still turning off at the right time so i didn't even consider it till i went to dial back the timer

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Well there ya go haha! I would still do the big water changes and like a two day black out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Black out is optional but VERY good advice. Waterchange will be your best bet as you will be physically removing a lot of the algae and the nutrients feeding it. Do several 50% WCs over this week and at least temporarily shorten you photo period or, if possible dim your lighting this week. Here's a thread about my experience with GW earlier this year.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=856249


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Purigen in the filter.
5 micron filter media.
24/7 UV lamp germicidal.

This will eliminate daily water change woes.
5 micron media will need twice a day changing at first.
When it is all gone do a large water change.
Water will go from green to milky in color.
Media will catch this matter.
Purigen will capture organic decomposing matter.

Just a thought.


----------

